# ارجوكم مساعدتي في البحث عن جهاز slit lamp



## scorpion1988 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

:11:ارجو مساعدتكم في البحث عن تقرير عن جهاز slit lamp لكن باللغة العربية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اجهزة العيون هي من اختصاص الزميل المشرف المهندس الدمشقي الذي انقطع عن الملتقى لظروف معينة .

نناشد المتخصصين الاعضاء بالاجابة مع الشكر .

والله الموفق.

البغدادي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

لا اعتقد ان اللغه العربيه تغني هكذا امور علميه
وعليه اليك الاتي من الموسوعه الحره التي تدعم اللغه العربيه
لكنها ليس لكل الامر ..تحياتي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slit_lamp


----------



## scorpion1988 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الرابط تمنياتي لك بالموفقية


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه بعض النماذج ل سلت لامب من شركه نايدك ارجو ان تنال رضاكم.


----------



## scorpion1988 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك


----------



## katanoma (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم...ممكن اعرف من الاخوان المشرفين والاخوان الاعضاء من هي الشركات الرائدة في صناعة اجهزة الerg وما هو السعر الخاص بالجهاز في دبي؟؟؟؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------

